# Obedience Brag



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

My shy, nervous guy and I graduated from INtermediate class last night. This class is geared toward people and dogs who have an eye toward competing.

We began the class 8 weeks ago not even IMAGINING that we could possibly compete. I got really down on myself for being such a poor handler of my unconfident boy. However, after some great advice from my fellow board members, we got back on track.

Anyway, our instructor and several of the seasoned obedience competitors in class said they were really impressed with our progress and that Ozzy could certainly compete with of course more training! I couldn't believe it!

We start beginning Rally Sept. 12th and I'm going into it with renewed confidence in my handling and Ozzy's abilities. Not much of a brag I know, but for a shy rescue GSD, this is pretty big deal!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations! That is awesome and a great achievement!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

That's a huge deal!! Congrats to you both for your acheivements!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Way to go! You must be so proud of yourselves!! Congrats!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!! keep up the good work.


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

It's HUGE!! Congratulations and look forward to more brags!!!!

Tanya


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

If you couldn't tell already, this is why this place exists...
it's this sort of blossom we all hope to help one another achieve.

Congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congratulations to you both !!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yahoo!!! That is wonderful news!!! Keep going!


----------

